# Changing PC config need help



## digit i am thinking (Nov 30, 2009)

My pc is bit old. is has p4 and ddr ram.
The cost of ddr ram is really high and may become difficult to find in future so i decided to change my config.

I hav decided to change mobo, processor and ram. 
My max budget is 8k.
i also want to play some games(at least at minimum settings) if possible 

I went to pc shop, he told me some asus motherboard P5KPL AM .
is it good?

Any other suggestion 

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2009)

Processor: AMD AthlonII X2-240 - 3k
Motherboard: Biostar A785GE - 3.3k(HD 4200 is a very good IGP. Plays HD with eaze and directX 10.1 complaint)
RAM: Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz - 2.1k

This mobo's integrated internal GFX ATI HD 4200 will be suffice your needs


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2009)

8k is really very cheap to have all the components u have requested. PFB the configuration that will suit ur budget

Processor: *Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k* 
RAM:        ZION 1GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM @ 1.3k
Mobo:       MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k

This is the best I can suggest for u. Price is little higher than 8k, but is future proof also.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't intel processor fit in this budget?
will expand budget to 9k for future proof pc

Intel Dual Core      2.6 GHz      E5300 - 800 FSB/2MBCache          Rs.3250

Asus      P5KPL AM IN      Intel G31/ICH7 Chipset 1333 FSB   Rs. 2265

is this a good combination?

Also should i go for ddr 3 ram ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Ur budget is low....!! So go for AMD......as u can get better comparable product from AMD in tat price tag.

I dont think DDR3 will fit in ur budget.....!!

Extend ir budget to 10k and ask Krow for a config......!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

digit i am thinking said:


> Can't intel processor fit in this budget?
> will expand budget to 9k for future proof pc
> 
> Intel Dual Core      2.6 GHz      E5300 - 800 FSB/2MBCache          Rs.3250
> ...



dude. amd athlon II x2 is lot faster than e5xxx, has better architecture and superb value for money.
since ddr3 has become de cacto standard and is similar to ddr2 in price, it is safer and better to go for ddr3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

^^Yup he is rite......!!

Up ur budget a 2k more if u can.....!!

Or wait for sum days.....!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

digit i am thinking said:


> Can't intel processor fit in this budget?
> will expand budget to 9k for future proof pc
> 
> Intel Dual Core      2.6 GHz      E5300 - 800 FSB/2MBCache          Rs.3250
> ...



Fact #1 : Intel < AMD at your budget.
Fact #2 : Intel Dual Core is NOT future proof. In 2 months it will be replaced by a newer line of processors.

Go for AMD Athlon II X2 240 @ 2.8k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
2GB DDR3 Kingston @ 2.4k

Much better and much faster and much much more future proof config than what you have selected. Plus you can play many games @ 800x600 easily off the motherboard, unlike the Intel config.

I wish people got off the Intel is GOD mindset.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Nov 30, 2009)

finally selected config
AMD Athlon II X2 245  3.0GHz

Asus M2N68 mobo (MSI not available  )

2Gb ddr2 transend RAM

Is this config fine? Specially the mobo?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Can i able to overclock or change CPU multiplier ?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2009)

> finally selected config
> AMD Athlon II X2 245  3.0GHz
> 
> Asus M2N68 mobo (MSI not available  )
> ...



I think u have not notice our postings properly. The price of DDR2 and DDR3 ram is almost same now a days. So why r u going for DDR2 based mobo. It is going to be obsoleted  very soon. Remember the time of transition from DDR to DDR2. Same thing is happening here.
So in future when u r gonna upgrade ur system, u have to replace the whole mobo.

And for Athlon II 245, yes the multiplier is unlocked. While buying check that processor is a Black Edition processor or not. It will be written (BE) over the box and the coloring of those box will be completely black. Any BE AMD processors has unlocked multiplyer.
And Dude go for the DDR3 solution.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanx for ur reply.

I asked for ddr3 ram but they(shopkeeper) said don't go for ddr3 it has some issues, it will not work properly ?
So i went for DDR2

Also i checked Athlon II 245. It has not BE option present. Only higher processors has it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

digit i am thinking said:


> Thanx for ur reply.
> 
> I asked for ddr3 ram but they(shopkeeper) said don't go for ddr3 it has some issues, it will not work properly ?
> So i went for DDR2
> ...


Where do you stay? This will help us get you some good dealer around your area maybe. If nothing, then you may purchase online from some reliable dealer. Of course this dealer is fooling you. Ask him what issues does DDR3 have or tell him to shut his crap up. Many forum members are using DDR3 and not facing issues, why should you? Athlon II X2 250 is BE IIRC.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

digit i am thinking said:


> Thanx for ur reply.
> 
> I asked for ddr3 ram but they(shopkeeper) said don't go for ddr3 it has some issues, it will not work properly ?
> So i went for DDR2
> ...



Looks like that dealer doesn't have stock of DDR3 and hence those stories. Tell him to shove that DDR2 of his up his a$$.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Nov 30, 2009)

Any Asus mobo with DDR3 support?


Also What abt mobo which support hybrid GPUs can they fit?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 1, 2009)

Stay away from Asus mobo , or else Rashi Peripherals will haunt you everyday.

Many people have negative, harassing experiences with Rashi Peripherals for RMA. 

MSI 785GM-E51 -4.6k
Gigabyte 785GMT-UD2H - 5.9k

Both support DDR3


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 1, 2009)

What's the prob with Asus mobo?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

Anubis said:


> Stay away from Asus mobo , or else Rashi Peripherals will haunt you everyday.
> 
> Many people have negative, harassing experiences with Rashi Peripherals for RMA.
> 
> ...



hmm. dude. ASUS is a reliable brand and just because few have issues with Rashi doesn't mean that you have to stay away from ASUS. 

FYI, ASUS is awarded the most reliable brand in laptop. And there isn't much difference between ASUS and Giga byte boards in terms of durability and reliability.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. dude. ASUS is a reliable brand and just because few have issues with Rashi doesn't mean that you have to stay away from ASUS.


You need to catch up on lot of things. Asus' non-ROG boards' bios is the most buggy one of all. That "few" is actually "many". Asus takes a lot of time to release a bios with lesser bugs compared to other brands. Nothing wrong with hardware, but bios is a different story.


desiibond said:


> FYI, ASUS is awarded the most reliable brand in laptop.


That got nothing to do with motherboards >_>


desiibond said:


> And there isn't much difference between ASUS and Giga byte boards in terms of durability and reliability.


You're comparing asus with gigabyte? Boy you got a lot to catch up on.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 1, 2009)

Asus claim that it has crash free SM BIOS ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 1, 2009)

digit i am thinking said:


> Asus claim that it has crash free SM BIOS ?



dude dont go by claims of the company,,
they'll claim any thing....asus bios is buggy
go by user experience...
I suggest msi 785gm-E51


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

digit i am thinking said:


> Asus claim that it has crash free SM BIOS ?


I said buggy bios, not boards with bios that tends to go suicidical by corrupting themselves. FYI, all boards come with crash free bios with an onboard bios backup utility.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 1, 2009)

then what's the disadvantage  buggy bios? 
Is there any hardware conflict prob. occur or any other. 
plz explain ..


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> You need to catch up on lot of things. Asus' non-ROG boards' bios is the most buggy one of all. That "few" is actually "many". Asus takes a lot of time to release a bios with lesser bugs compared to other brands. Nothing wrong with hardware, but bios is a different story.
> 
> That got nothing to do with motherboards >_>
> 
> You're comparing asus with gigabyte? Boy you got a lot to catch up on.



Whoa. I sure have a lot to catch up. 

Thanks buddy for the updates. In this case, I would prefer Gigabyte (which is the only mobo brand that I picked for three of my rigs)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> In this case, I would prefer Gigabyte (which is the only mobo brand that I picked for three of my rigs)


I suggest you to buy boards based on the model and its reviews & performance rather than buying based on brand. This is a tech forum, is it not? We aren't buying a pair of jeans, are we? If yes, are we REALLY that different from the bunch of idiots who just recommend anything for the sake of typing


digit i am thinking said:


> then what's the disadvantage  buggy bios?
> Is there any hardware conflict prob. occur or any other.


Isn't that the point of highlighting it as a con?
Disadvantage of a buggy bios is many. Not detecting processor and rams properly, improper/slow boot up, doesn't utilize the hardware to its maximum, various cold boot issues and the most common, unable to boot using certain type of rams with certain type of ICs but there's a lot more problem, including what I encountered on my old config, where that list of buggy bios comes from. Asus takes a lot of time to correct such problems compared to other brands.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> I suggest you to buy boards based on the model and its reviews & performance rather than buying based on brand. This is a tech forum, is it not? We aren't buying a pair of jeans, are we? If yes, are we REALLY that different from the bunch of idiots who just recommend anything for the sake of typing



Cool down buddy. 

Are you sure that a product can be judged only by the reviews and performance? 

Reviews are done on the first week of product. 

To have faith in a product, we first need to have faith in brand. Even if Biostar comes up with a product that has very good performance and good reviews, can you be sure in the reliability of that product, support and life?? 

I always rely on specific brands when I suggest or purchase that is because they are one of the best. And for mobos my top priority is always Gigabyte. First I pick Gigabyte then I look at the model number, features and prefer Ultra Durable tagged boards.

This is how I think and it always worked. And for jeans, I don't rely on brand at all. I get one that looks decent and without extra decoration 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


digit i am thinking said:


> then what's the disadvantage  buggy bios?
> Is there any hardware conflict prob. occur or any other.
> plz explain ..



A buggy BIOS is enough to screw your life on hourly basis


----------



## Anubis (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Cool down buddy.
> 
> Are you sure that a product can be judged only by the reviews and performance?
> 
> ...



This thread is getting into a warzone right now .

Just chill guys.

1. Never be biased towards one brand
2. Always check review before buying anything . Don't be *dillogical* be logical . Check user comments on it.
3. Yes i have Biostar TA 790GXBE and rest assured it is an excellent ocing board
3. Asus low end boards are crappy , bugged bios etc.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Are you sure that a product can be judged only by the reviews and performance?


Well I doubt any buys motherboards and processors just because they "look" good >_>. 



desiibond said:


> To have faith in a product, we first need to have faith in brand.


Funny that's what the jeans salesman told me .
Just how many brands are we even aware of? 


desiibond said:


> Even if Biostar comes up with a product that has very good performance and good reviews, can you be sure in the reliability of that product, support and life??


Isn't that the point of boards with solid caps instead of electrolytic caps, ferrite chokes, thicker PCB, phase power and such components on a board >_>. You prefer gigabyte because you have assembled systems with gigabyte boards- that same feeling you must have had when you shared similar experiences with asus. You will change recommendation again when you switch brands. The point is many people didn't like gigabyte and was ridiculed for fancy colouring for the slots- especially during the p35 days. Its only recently recently that biostar started making few good boards- the i45, the 790gxb 128m and 790gxbe and the p55 chipset's board. Recommending based on brand name is just being plain ignorant. 


desiibond said:


> I always rely on specific brands when I suggest or purchase that is because they are one of the best.


If we were talking about jeans, I would have agreed to a certain extent, but this is electronics we're talking about- one day a company is at its prime, the next day a new company brings a remarkable product. There is never a day which is dull when it comes to hardware. 


desiibond said:


> And for mobos my top priority is always Gigabyte. First I pick Gigabyte then I look at the model number, features and prefer Ultra Durable tagged boards.


You need to try other brands before even saying that its not worth it. People say amd sucks because they either haven't used it or don't know how to troubleshoot their system so find it convinient to blame something or they the crowd is bigger with a product with a bigger hype or they are just fanboys and have become blind due to the hype of the brand name. But that's not how tech forums should work does it?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Well I doubt any buys motherboards and processors just because they "look" good >_>.



not sure how you came to this conclusion. In such a case, I would've recommended Mercury to every single person on earth 



The Sorcerer said:


> Funny that's what the jeans salesman told me .
> Just how many brands are we even aware of?



Do we need to know each and every brand that produces mobos to recommend something? I don't think so.



The Sorcerer said:


> Isn't that the point of boards with solid caps instead of electrolytic caps, ferrite chokes, thicker PCB, phase power and such components on a board >_>.



Take the brand Abit for example. They made great motherboards and now they are on the verge of dying. What would you say to all those who bought those boards on our suggestion and a year from now, suppport options are nowhere to find. This is where brand value kicks in.



The Sorcerer said:


> You need to try other brands before even saying that its not worth it. People say amd sucks because they either haven't used it or don't know how to troubleshoot their system so find it convinient to blame something or they the crowd is bigger with a product with a bigger hype or they are just fanboys and have become blind due to the hype of the brand name. But that's not how tech forums should work does it?


[/quote]

being advising to strangers, we always need to be careful on what we suggest. You just can't go on and suggest some great performing model from a new or relatively unknown company. 

And yes the reason why I am suggesting ASUS is that I have seen my friends using ASUS models using them without any issues and at the same time I have seen other friends who picked decent boards from other budget manufacturers struggling to find drivers and support.

gotta run to catch cab now. more later :0


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

moreover, intel is considered as the best in stqbility for mobos for inel processors but still we don't recommenx them to anyone because fhey lack features that the other brands provide.

i said i rely on specific brands because i find fhem reliable and not because of rumors running on other brands.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> not sure how you came to this conclusion.





desiibond said:


> Are you sure that a product can be judged only by the reviews and performance?






desiibond said:


> In such a case, I would've recommended Mercury to every single person on earth


But we're not, are we? 


desiibond said:


> Do we need to know each and every brand that produces mobos to recommend something?


Assuming we're talking about the brands and their models that's available in India, I don't know about others, but I do my fair share of research. 


desiibond said:


> Take the brand Abit for example. They made great motherboards and now they are on the verge of dying. What would you say to all those who bought those boards on our suggestion and a year from now, suppport options are nowhere to find. This is where brand value kicks in.


Oh that's a pretty mature way to conclude things >_>
So abit has closed down- big deal. It doesn't mean all/some/most companies will close down. Even asus and gigabyte used to make wafer thin boards when other companies, including intel (OEM foxconn), made boards that can knock people's socks off back in the old days. Besides IP35e was recommended 2-2 1/2 years ago for many reasons- abundance of getting a homebrew bios and being in a cheap price is one of them- just like biostar, another was value for money. IP35e was a great board available for 5.5k and 7k when it was launched. So many people dumped their asus p5n32 sli and bought this. 
If you see it that way, there's no guaruntee that even the biggest company will even stay in business. Although its unlikely, this possibility exists with all company, no matter how big or how small.


desiibond said:


> being advising to strangers, we always need to be careful on what we suggest. You just can't go on and suggest some great performing model from a new or relatively unknown company.


Biostar is not unknown >_>.
 If you see it that way, many people don't even know powerchip, elpida, qimonda (they make ICs for rams and graphic cards), foxconn (they make processor sockets and intel boards), unknown and unheard components. Just because you haven't heard doesn't mean they make the best product there is it doesn't mean they don't have the ability to.


desiibond said:


> And yes the reason why I am suggesting ASUS is that I have seen my friends using ASUS models using them without any issues and at the same time I have seen other friends who picked decent boards from other budget manufacturers struggling to find drivers and support.


That's strange- despite having experience with gigabyte boards? Its still illogical buying hardware based on brands.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

let me ask you straight question. why did you pick brands like dell, seagate, western digital, corsair, noctua for your rig? why didn't yo go for these relatively less popular brands.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and yes, even gigabyte  can face extinction. but what ae te chances of these major plyers to die. if i remember correctly, abit was considered as a major player that lost the market and madea comeback but couldn't witystand the competition. looking at the way biostar is going,  don't expect them to stay long


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

Dell e228wfp because it was the best available at that time for 11k with 5 years warranty back in 2007, seagate- long story made short it was originally 7200.10 rpm 250GB ram and got 7200.11 rpm 500GB drive which unfortunatly failed 6 times and managed to get 7200.12 rpm- therefore switched to WD, corsair tx 750- simply because its one of the best psu available during its day and got it for 6.7k-7k, noctua because there was no LGA am3/1156/1366 kit for my previous cooler- thermaltake big typhoone and I live in a fairly moist area and therefore true120e would most probably get corroded and lian li a70f because cm atcs 840 was a bad built (there are many reasons) and worth for the price.
FYI to all who are curios- I found out recently even true120e rev c black edition gets corroded


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

dell- one of the best
corsair- one of the best
wd- why didn' you check samsung or toshiba or hitachi? beause its the best after seagate.

so, what's wrong if we take the same path and referring one of the best and well known brands? 

i don't take chances when referring a product to someone. it's for the same reason why you picked standard brands for those critical componnts.

you can go ahead and refer brands that you think are good but think as if u are purchasing that product and follow your senses.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> wd- why didn' you check samsung or toshiba or hitachi?


Simple! EADS had better average transfer speed and by the time I was buying it was bit cheaper than hitachi at prime. Green edition drives are pretty good for making as a dump. I didn't buy corsair because its one of the best. If you see now, corsair tx 750, the channelwell tech OEM, is not the best you can get for the money, but simply one of the best during those days. Now you get seasonic s12 800w for a very good price. I didn't buy dell and corsair because "they are one of the best". That's how you might do things, but that's now how I do things. 


desiibond said:


> so, what's wrong if we take the same path and referring one of the best and well known brands?


Why do you find the concept of buying the best product which is value for money as an "alien" concept? 
Why is it so hard to buy something which is best for your money's worth? 
This is the same type of mentality people have when it comes to amd processors and ati graphics cards, even though the fact is that both companies have their fair share of giving their "famous" competitors a run for their money. 


desiibond said:


> i don't take chances when referring a product to someone.


That clearly means you are not too sure what to advice others untill someone who has better experience than you to recommend a product, tried and used it themselves. You are, in a way, referring to other people's review's, initial impressions.
Just how many people know that true120e corrodes in a moist area eventually?
Just how many people know that coolermaster extreme 600w came with aluminium and copper heatsinks?
Just how many people know that coolermaster extreme 500w and 600 are of the same OEM design, the same downgraded seventeam 500w unit?
Just how many people know that front grills of the newer cm 690 rusts in a moist area?
Just how many people know that certain boards and bios from msi have temperature issues on northbridge, wafer thin pcb and very restricted bios?
Just how many people here know that the 1st batch of foxconn made LGA1156 sockets on boards like dfi, gigabyte, asus and even biostar burns the socket and the processor due to improper contact? And this is not an isolated incident, these boards are very much around the world!!
Just how many people you see now make mistakes when they blindly go for brands?
Just how many people you see now who could make a potential mistake and regret?



desiibond said:


> you can go ahead and refer brands that you think are good but think as if u are purchasing that product and follow your senses.


Whatever you have said till now, "brand" is the most overused word.
You asked the reason- I gave an answer. You didn't want to understand how things worked and how one is supposed to buy a pc hardware, dismissed my reasons I bought for my stuff and you simply "one of the best" which is nothing but an eye wash.

No disrespect, but till the time facts were proven on the forums itself, it was people like with such flat mentality who considered that amd was made of wood and nails, ati is a worst brand, cm 600extreme is better than corsair vx450, asus was better than gigabyte, logitech z5500 is the best 5.1 (a POS) speakers you can ever own for a desktop, samsung rules!!!! dell rules!!! Benq? its not that famous- don't buy that!! Buy quad core, its "future proof" and all that!
I have purchased it, used it, threw all sorts of torture tests I can throw and there are many people who did so! You're not advising people for the best value for money, you're advising stuff that people want to hear because they don't know about other things and simply copying what others are recommending. I am not saying necessarily wrong, but why can't people and think for a moment- why? 
Think dude- why?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

Dude. all that you did is explain why you picked that particular product. Still I do not find any reason why you didn't go for the other products that you describe are as good or better than these top of the line best performers. 

You call it flat mentality if I pick brand first and I call it as safety. And you take a look at your pc and you are in the EXACT SAME POSITION. Period!!

Seriously, I don't understand people giving long speeches on how not to look at brand blah blah blah when advising to others and forget all of this and take the same route when their money is in the line. and I would call this U-Turn mentality 

PS: I would love to know the manufacturer of your pc's mobo and RAM,


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Dude. all that you did is explain why you picked that particular product.



Because that's what you have asked:


desiibond said:


> *why* did you pick brands like dell, seagate, western digital, corsair, noctua for your rig?





desiibond said:


> Still I do not find any reason why you didn't go for the other products that you describe are as good or better than these top of the line best performers.


 Read up!! All the necessary information is given. Benq e220HD and samsung 2233sw wasn't there back in 2007 btw 
As I said, I didn't want up ending buying true120e rev C black edition and ending it like this:
*www.techenclave.com/imagehosting/167714b137916d8199.jpg


desiibond said:


> You call it flat mentality if I pick brand first and I call it as safety. And you take a look at your pc and you are in the EXACT SAME POSITION. Period!!


 That's because you just find it difficult that I bought my stuff for actual reasons.



desiibond said:


> Seriously, I don't understand people giving long speeches on how not to look at brand blah blah blah when advising to others and forget all of this and take the same route when their money is in the line.


I don't understand why people find it so hard to comprehend things despite giving "advices" on a tech forum. 


desiibond said:


> and I would call this U-Turn mentality


Good for you  Polly want a cracker???


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

Except for the motherboard, I don't see any other component in your rig that came from brands that are lesser known to the buyers.

and the best reason you gave is that the models that are designed in 2008/2009 are not available in 2007. Of course they wont be available. But, did you check the models that existed at that point of time? If I am right, you didn't 

BenQ was very much available in 2007 (spun off from Acer in 2001) and fact is that you wanted the best brand for you PC's LCD.

and if I remember correctly, Samsung HDDs always were top performers in their time. It's just that Seagate is so well known that samsung was overlooked and you didn't know about this. I thought you are a lover of underdog hardware 

Didn't you know that there were Philips, Acer LCDs at that time and were direct competitors to Dell? I thought you are a lover of underdog hardware 

Didn't you know that Kingston and Transcend RAMs are there here in India and you went for G-Skill which is again not an underdog. I thought you are a lover of underdog hardware 

So, cut the crap and accept the truth that for you, you prefer top of the line brands and still go after be because I prefer reliable brands.

You change that rig of yours to non-wellknows brands and than talk. Till then all that you say is direct contradiction to what you buy.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> and the best reason you gave is that they are not available.


Well, if they are not available, its pretty obvious to buy what's available. Not everyone can import a psu due to its weight.


desiibond said:


> BenQ was very much available in 2007 (spun off from Acer in 2001) and fact is that you wanted the best brand for you PC's LCD.


Read again- I was talking about this particular monitor. I  didn't have money to get an ips panel and I was getting a good deal for a good screen alongwith 5 years warranty- simple 


desiibond said:


> and if I remember correctly, Samsung HDDs always were top performers in their time. It's just that Seagate is so well known that samsung was overlooked and you didn't know about this. I thought you are a lover of underdog hardware


It was just a secondary dump, cheaper (and also reliable) and easily available- again, simple logic.



desiibond said:


> Didn't you know that there were Philips, Acer LCDs at that time and were direct competitors to Dell? I thought you are a lover of underdog hardware


Yes- I know. But there weren't models available easily fit to be used as an lcd. Besides, I needed 5 years warranty- simple. 



desiibond said:


> Didn't you know that Kingston and Transcend RAMs are there here in India and you went for G-Skill which is again not an underdog. I thought you are a lover of underdog hardware


And you seem to have ignored that transcend jetrams with powerchip ICs are available in India are only cl5 800mhz, whereas the g skills with 100% confirmed powerchip ICs I have is 1066mhz cl5 @ 2.1v, to which it can be overclocked easily to 1125 on same latency and same VDRAM- simple. FYI, kingstons came with elpida ICs and not as good clockers as powerchip ICs. Again- simple logic.



desiibond said:


> So, cut the crap and accept the truth that for you, you prefer top of the line brands and still go after be because I prefer reliable brands.


And choose your words well. That's not the truth me. That's your version of truth and its flawed IMO.

And nowhere I have said I am an underdog hardware lover- I simply said I buy products which are value for money.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

ooooo. so here are your reasons for not picking other Hardware:


HDD: seagate was cheaper and reliable. Whoa. now you are talking. see, you yourself picked seagate coz it was reliable and dude, samsung was way cheaper even at that time than seagate. that I remember was the start of price war in HDDs.

RAM: Kingston and Transcend are value rams and not reliable for overclocking. Again, you are talking. You picked performance and reliability/stability over VFM.

Display: there weren't models available easily fit to be used as an lcd. Yes. that is why you picked Dell coz it's again reliable, gives superior warranty. You chose warranty and reliability over VFM. And others were not fit to be LCDs?? Dude. I still remember the superb LCDs that Acer used to make at that time. 

And if I am right, at that time, Dell had to be ordered online, had to wait for delivery which used to take longer time, is costlier than competing models. And still you picked Dell!!!

and in your earlier posts, you said:

*it was people like with such flat mentality who considered that amd was made of wood and nails, ati is a worst brand, cm 600extreme is better than corsair vx450, asus was better than gigabyte, logitech z5500 is the best 5.1 (a POS) speakers you can ever own for a desktop, samsung rules!!!! dell rules!!! Benq? its not that famous- don't buy that!! Buy quad core, its "future proof" and all that!*


Do I need to say anything more????
aren't we using almost similar brands for h/w?

Processor: AMD
Mobo: me gigabyte and you biostar (exception)
RAM: you G-Skill and me Corsair XMS2 (costlier than VFM rams)
HDD: seagate (due to reliability over competitors, which nomore holds)
PSU: Corsair
Display: Dell

damn it. oh my god, these two look so much familiar?? And you are shouting at me for rooting for brands 



The Sorcerer said:


> And nowhere I have said I am an underdog hardware lover- I simply said I buy products which are value for money.


 
 True. So True.

anyways, I got exactly what I wanted to see in your posts 

PS: I do apologize if I went aggressive in any post.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> HDD: seagate was cheaper and reliable. Whoa. now you are talking. see, you yourself picked seagate coz it was reliable and dude, samsung was way cheaper even at that time than seagate. that I remember was the start of price war in HDDs.


I picked seagate 250GB because it was the cheapest I could get. Situations turned into favour when 250GB became 500GB when I rmaed.


desiibond said:


> RAM: Kingston and Transcend are value rams and not reliable for overclocking. Again, you are talking. You picked performance and reliability/stability over VFM.


That's because I wanted rams specifically for overclocking . 


desiibond said:


> that is why you picked Dell coz it's again reliable, gives superior warranty.


No I got 5 year warranty without any charge since I had an employee's discount code for warranty extention . 


desiibond said:


> You chose warranty and reliability over VFM.


I dont see which part of it don't comprehend a 22 inch TN panel for 11k with 5 years warranty as VFM back in 07 .
Dude you sure you're alright because you seem to be ending up circling around.


desiibond said:


> I still remember the superb LCDs that Acer used to make at that time.


Yeah but they didn't offer 5 years warranty for 11k. 



desiibond said:


> And if I am right, at that time, Dell had to be ordered online, had to wait for delivery which used to take longer time, is costlier than competing models.


It was 11k including octroi and other charges. Back in 07, 22 inch screens retailed for 12k odd. I didn't have to wait anything more than a week's time, to be more specific, 5 business days.
 Raghu, a member @ te, used to hold up massive group orders especially for e228wfp with the same pricing and 500 bucks more. Only problem was the bill will come in his name and he taken more than a week's time. I pay taxes therefore I needed the bill to be in my name. 
Again, a value for money for me. 



desiibond said:


> and in your earlier posts, you said:
> 
> *it was people like with such flat mentality who considered that amd was made of wood and nails, ati is a worst brand, cm 600extreme is better than corsair vx450, asus was better than gigabyte, logitech z5500 is the best 5.1 (a POS) speakers you can ever own for a desktop, samsung rules!!!! dell rules!!! Benq? its not that famous- don't buy that!! Buy quad core, its "future proof" and all that!*
> 
> ...


You haven't even said anything .
Infact I even greatly emphasized the way I bought my stuff. 



desiibond said:


> Mobo: me gigabyte and you biostar (exception)


You hypocrite . This is the reason this debate started in the first place and yet you are saying it as "exception". 


desiibond said:


> RAM: you G-Skill and me Corsair XMS2 (costlier than VFM rams)


BAH!!! xms2 1066mhz are POS. g skills pi black and 4GBPK are good sets with good overclocking potential. Ofcourse you wouldn't know about it . 


desiibond said:


> HDD: seagate (due to reliability over competitors, which nomore holds)


That's your reason- again, mine was because it was cheaper at that time. 


desiibond said:


> damn it. oh my god, these two look so much familiar?? And you are shouting at me for rooting for brands


Those guys at TE were right, you are slow . 
What familiar? You said "exception" for the board. You're just simply contradicting yourself 
I made my point again and this time I emphasized it. I have nothing to add further as this is turning out to be a stale mate.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

I said exception only for the similarity in the h/w. sad that you are not able to understand that 

and as I said, I made you explain exactly what I wanted you to explain. 

I don't give a dime to whatever you say about brands blue blah blay and instead will simply take a look at your config and give a laugh


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

Well my say...

I am not ashamed to go for brands, and I think they offer value for money. But that does not mean, I only go for the BRAND. I check out the product features, and if they are good, and bring a smile to my face -- I purchase.

It also clearly correlates how much importance I want to give to the device. For example, I am not a music buff (5.1 and all that jazz), so I am still using desi PROMAX speakers. But I am a gaming freak, so went for the highest ATI cards available at that time. I needed a fan controller, but was happy with a rs 600 local OEM, I could have ordered one for 4K too...!

Also reputation/research/past history with company/current offerrings count a lot. I will be purchasing a 24" monitor tomorrow. Could easily manage Acer/BenQ, but have read umpteen reviews (research) about dead pixels, DOA..so am going with DELL (past history with company).

There are some brands I always give the wide berth. There is a deep rooted reason for that. Example would be: Sony Erricson phones. Wow...! They make excellent phones, but I just do not like their interface, so never bought one. But I am also open for change. I always used Intel CPUs. But after trolling forums like this, my next CPU, 'might' just be an AMD. 

When I go for a product I prioritize it like this:

1. How fond I am of that product. (This will clearly dictate my engagements levels for the below mentioned). Like I love my GPUs, PSU. Or I love watches.

2. What all is available by the different companies. (This takes care of functionality/feature rich, enhanced functions, compatability). These is very straight forward, linear process.

3. Once (2) is narrowed down upon, then I research parallel products. I.E from different companies, irrespective of brand. And research them out, ask friends, troll forums. This step usually takes the longest. Is the most fun too. This is very abstract, and perception driven. Most of our 'question  seekers' are in this phase when they come here. They know what they want, for what they want, how much they want it for, but they just do know which to get. Confused...!

4. See if budget fits. And buy it. PRESTO....!

One can definately not say any of the below are true.

Should always go for brand or branded broducts are not good. It is too debatable to be generalized.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

@asigh, that is a pretty good take on this.

If you take key components like mobo, ram, display, psu, will you take risk by not going for major players and for those who are new in the picture and just for a tiny amount extra, you have those brands that you always trust?

And will you recommend these lesser known brands to those who ask you to help them in getting a new PC. They might be reliable and bit cheaper. consider these as brands that you have never used and you have not yet heard about how their support structure is. Will you refer such brands to those who request your help?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also, by branded I mean the branded that have been there in the market for long enough that they have stable R&D and support infrastructure like gigabyte, corsair, acer, dell, sony etc.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ Yes true..but we cannot help that right. People come here on fixed budgets, and we have no choice but to recommend lower grade stuff -- though we do it reluctantly. 

1. If you would have noticed, I usually play the devils advocate when people go all-guns recommending stuff. I always tell the other side of the coin, so they can choose. These way we are just providing information, and the OP can choose for himself.

2. If I ever recommend risky stuff (as per my views), I clearly mention it. "Yes you can use a one molex-->PCI.E 6 pin converter, but a 2 connector is always better, since the load is spread out."

3. I rarely recommend lesser known brands, but naming them. I just mention "2x2gb value RAM". They can do what they want. I do not want someone cursing me later on...!

Also their are the factor(s), "how critical would a low end part be to the system", in terms of performance and propagation of failure. I would be more comfortable recommending a 2nd grade monitor then a low grade PSU. 

I follow a basic rule of thumb: Would I buy it. If it is NO ---> Give a warning and recommend.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> If you take key components like mobo, ram, display, psu, will you take risk by not going for major players and for those who are new in the picture and just for a tiny amount extra, you have those brands that you always trust?


Biostar is a trusted brand which in par with other brands that you have mentioned. its not as if mercury and kobian are being recommended here. You haven't used it and therefore you don't know anything about it. Don't try to feed to people's fear just to justify your "needs" to help others.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Biostar is a trusted brand which in par with other brands that you have mentioned. its not as if mercury and kobian are being recommended here. You haven't used it and therefore you don't know anything about it. Don't try to feed to people's fear just to justify your "needs" to help others.



LOL.  Mega lol. yeah. as you say sir


----------



## Anubis (Dec 2, 2009)

*No offence intended please*

This thread is going in another direction. 

Can we come back to the original topic posted by OP ? asigh , desiibond , The Sorcerer

I think we can settle this difference in a new thread ? Wat say guys ?

*No offence intended please*


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^
The OP will faint, when he revisits this thread....!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 2, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> The OP will faint, when he revisits this thread....!



Exactly guys.

Sorry if i was rude but we can't fight like Nursery children ?


----------

